# Hyperplastic rectal polyp dx code



## ksschroeder (Apr 25, 2012)

I am new to gastro coding and see the term hyperplastic quite frequently on the pathology reports for rectal polyps.  I am wondering if these would be coded as 211.4 or 569.0?


----------



## syllingk (Apr 25, 2012)

569.0 is not otherwise specified so it would be 211.4.


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 25, 2012)

211.4, as syllingk stated.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Apr 26, 2012)

We use 569.0.  The ICD-9 index under polyp, rectal states adenomatous are 211.4.  Non-adenomatous rectal polyps are 569.0.  Everything I find indicates that even though hyperplastic polyps are benign, they are not adenomatous.


----------



## CVelez (Apr 26, 2012)

We also use 569.0.

Charla


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 26, 2012)

yes agree with bridgette


----------



## koatsj (Apr 26, 2012)

I also bill 569.0 if the rectal polyp comes back as non-adenomatous


----------



## syllingk (Apr 26, 2012)

Good info!


----------

